# Recommended Programs



## Slater (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah well I'm thinking TPU should put up a "Recommended Programs" sticky.

Mainly System tweak/upkeep


Oh yeah FREEWARE/SHAREWARE ONLY
(Inlcuding commercial programs that have free versions).

*Adware/Spyware Cleaners:*
Ad-Aware Personal
ADS Scanner
AVG AntiRootkit BETA
BHO List
BHO Scanner
BlackLight 
HijackThis
IceSword
RootkitRevealer
SOPHOS AntiRootkit
Spybot S&D
Spyware Blaster
Windows Defender Beta 2

*Antivirus Free Online Scanning:*
Infected Or Not, www.infectedornot.com (owned by Panda software)

*Audio/video tools:*
Audiograbber
dBpowerAMP Music Converter
DVD Shrink
Easy Video Converter
McFunSoft Video Solution
Total Video Converter
Video Converter 2005

*Benchmarking:*
3DMark 2005 Free Version
AquaMark 3
Everest Home
ScienceMark 2.0
TPUBench

*Browsers:*
Firefox
Opera

*Codecs:*
3ivx
Gordon Knot Codec Pack

*Compression:*
7-Zip
WinRAR

*Disk Defraggers:*
Auslogics Disk Defrag

*Driver Cleaners:*
DH Driver Cleaner Professional

*File Recovery/unlock:*
PC File Inspector
Restoration.exe
Restore My Files
Roadkil Unstopable
Unlocker

*Firewalls:*
Comodo 
Sygate Personal Firewall
ZoneAlarm Personal Firewall

*Image/File Viewers*
Foxit
Irfanview

*Memory Testing*
Rightmark

*Overclocking/System Control:*
ATiTool
Speedfan
SysTool

*Registry Backup*
ERUNT

*Registry Cleaners:*
RegSeeker

*System Cleaners:*
CCleaner

*System Information:*
Belarc Advisor
Cpu-z
Everest Home
Sandra

*Torrent:*
Azureus
UTorrent

*Tweaks:*
WinGuides Tweak Manager

*Virtual CD/DVD Emulators:*
Daemon Tools

*Virtual Enviorments:*
Sand Boxie

*Virus Scanners:*
AntiVir
Avast! 4 Home Edition
AVG Antivirus
McAfee STINGER


Let's get a good list going.

& feel free to include more categories.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 27, 2006)

Audio conversion tool-
Dbpoweramp.
That's about all I can add to such a nice well rounded list. Depending on how many more people post, I'll sticky it for you . If nobody really cares, just stick a linky in your sig. That'll keep it popular.


----------



## gamer210 (Sep 27, 2006)

You might want to and Sandra to the list.  Another one I use from time to time is Belarc Advisor.  Both are great if you want to find out a lot of info about your system.


----------



## Slater (Sep 27, 2006)

added


----------



## ktr (Sep 27, 2006)

for codec, i like gordon knot codec pack 1.9. it contains all the codec of xvid and divx and with out the spyware.

compression:
7z

torrent:
utorrent


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Browsers:
Opera


----------



## Slater (Sep 27, 2006)

Updated

And categorized in Alphabetical order for both categories and program names.


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

You should include firewalls, i recomend Sygate personal firewall v5.6


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2006)

For torrents, azureus, so much better than utorrent.


----------



## Slater (Sep 27, 2006)

Canuto said:


> You should include firewalls, i recomend Sygate personal firewall v5.6



Is it free?


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay it's earned a sticky, just make sure to add "ZoneAlarm Personal Firewall" to the firewall list, and to not add any bittorent clients, we'd hate to have the public think TPU does anything illegal .


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Slater said:


> Is it free?



Totally  It's great


----------



## Slater (Sep 28, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Totally  It's great



Added


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For torrents, azureus, so much better than utorrent.



nope, well not any more that is. according to maxiumpc, utorrent is better... and i usually get 500kbs on utorrent, while 200 on azureus.


----------



## Canuto (Sep 28, 2006)

Let's not get off topic gents


----------



## Slater (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm off to play some BF2, keep posting and I'll update tomorrow/later tonight.


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

speedfan 4.29
daemon tools
dvd shrink
sand boxie
unlocker
roadkil unstopable copier
hijackthis

sry, but you may need to do research on this...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 28, 2006)

well i see you found dbpoweramp its cool i didnt know anyone else who had it and here are some other freebies http://www.oldversion.com/ i like the site and have never gotten any spy/ad-ware off it plus its free and legal i think at least


----------



## Slater (Sep 28, 2006)

ktr said:


> speedfan 4.29
> daemon tools
> dvd shrink
> sand boxie
> ...


Added, but is Sandboxie a antivirus? And what should I put unlocker and roadkil under?


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

sandboxie - Virtual surfing without the need to create a virtual environment. its a program where you can put a virtual fence around program so that any data processed by the program can stay in the fence. if the data is harmfull, you can purge it from your machine without affecting anything. but dont know how to classify it. 

unlocker - Delete those pesky "undeletable" folders and files...very useful. (utility)

roadkil unstoppable copier - Recovers files from disks with physical damage. Allows you to copy files from disks with problems such as bad sectors, scratches or that just give errors when reading data. The program will attempt to recover every readable piece of a file and put the pieces together. Using this method most types of files can be made useable even if some parts were not recoverable in the end. (recovery)


----------



## Slater (Sep 28, 2006)

Alrighty classified it as Virtual Enviorment


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

here is a site full of freeware: http://bearbottoms1.com/default.aspx


and a massive site of well...everything: http://www.lostcoders.net/


some time back i have found off a forum (will not give it out) a complied list of 165 usefull software. the package has some pirated software there for i am not gonna give it out. BUT!! it has a good list of freebie software which you can look and see what is good to put on that list.


----------



## GLD (Sep 28, 2006)

Google Earth and Neo Trace?


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

neo trace aint free...


----------



## GLD (Sep 28, 2006)

ktr said:


> neo trace aint free...



http://www.download.com/NeoTrace-Pro/3000-2648_4-7139158.html


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

wow, well i guess if the company that makes it doesnt exist, why not make the program free.


----------



## GLD (Sep 28, 2006)

ktr said:


> wow, well i guess if the company that makes it doesnt exist, why not make the program free.



Works for me.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 29, 2006)

irfanview as a general pic viewer basic editor..

tinyspell.. basic spell checker.. 

foxit a better (quicker) pdf default viewer..

gadwin print screen.. nice screen capture device..

winamp.. good mp3 player..

media player classic.. good media player.. 

fraps.. fps tool.. 

wordweb.. good thesaurus.. i needed tinyspell for that one.. he he he

ERUNT.. reg back up thingy.. 

CPU-Z.. cpu speed thingy.. 

rightmark.. windows based mem test and other tools..

thunderbird.. mailer to go with firefox.. 

all i can think of at the minute will update as i think of more.. 

trog

ps.. the problem here is as this list grows we are gonna get some crap.. too much crap and the list becomes pointless..


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 29, 2006)

*Ok, some of these I may or may not use (categories) but, here goes:*

Adding onto your current lists, omitting ones you already have in place (covering ones you don't have, & assuming this is about purely FREE models, no costs involved, whatsoever etc.):

*Adware/Spyware Cleaners:*

BlackLight
IceSword
SOPHOS AntiRootkit
AVG AntiRootkit
BHO Scanner
BHO List
ADS Scanner

*File Recovery/unlock:*

PC File Inspector
Restoration.exe

*Firewalls:*

Supplementing existing software firewalls with PORTS FILTERING (it works):

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/topics/networksecurity/legsgch3.mspx

Supplementing existing OS security using SERVICES SECURING:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fe-84de-4b9a-af49-babd696025c9&DisplayLang=en

* These 2 are not exactly "softwares", but features of your EXISTING software in Windows NT-based OS, but GOOD for security & supplementing firewalls (& work w/ BOTH hardware &/or software based firewalling).

*Virus Scanners:*

AntiVir (free personal edition)

** Removal tools are ANOTHER good one to have around, & to that, I can only recommend:

McAfee STINGER

(And, the ENTIRE LISTING of them from Symantec's "Security Response" page online - many of them here, but worth having imo!)

http://www.symantec.com/small_business/security_response/removaltools.jsp



APK

P.S.=> If you need URL's to some of those, just ask... they are or should be in their "HELP" menus, etc.... apk


----------



## Slater (Sep 29, 2006)

Updated & if you guys could get the version information for all the ones I don't have, that would be great


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it's been over a year since sygate was updated, so I'm not sure how good it is anymore.


----------



## Canuto (Sep 29, 2006)

It's good i can assure that, i've always used it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 30, 2006)

Slater said:


> Updated & if you guys could get the version information for all the ones I don't have, that would be great



Oh, ok... will do -  I really do TRY to keep them as "updated/current" as is possible here on my system, so here goes:

*AntiVirus/AntiRootkit tools*

F-Secure BlackLight (1st of January 2007 expiry date)
IceSword (not sure on version, sorry)
SOPHOS AntiRootkit 1.1
AVG AntiRootkit (BETA current)
BHO Scanner (NSA Soft) 1.8
BHO List 1.5.0
ADS Scanner by Crucial Security (1.0) - AdAware has a facility for this too, though, FYI.

*File Recovery/unlock:*

PC File Inspector 4.0
Restoration.exe 2.5.14 (download url = http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html ) -> THERE IS A 3.2.12 model out there though... I don't have the URL for it unfortunately.

*Firewalls:*

Supplementing existing software firewalls with PORTS FILTERING (it works):

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/topics/networksecurity/legsgch3.mspx

Supplementing existing OS security using SERVICES SECURING:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fe-84de-4b9a-af49-babd696025c9&DisplayLang=en

* These 2 are not exactly "softwares", but features of your EXISTING software in Windows NT-based OS, but GOOD for security & supplementing firewalls (& work w/ BOTH hardware &/or software based firewalling).

*Virus Scanners:*

AntiVir (free personal edition - current model 8.x iirc)

** Removal tools are ANOTHER good one to have around, & to that, I can only recommend:

McAfee STINGER (free model, current)

(And, the ENTIRE LISTING of them from Symantec's "Security Response" page online - many of them here, but worth having imo!)

http://www.symantec.com/small_business/security_response/removaltools.jsp

** UPDATE HERE: I actually CAUGHT a trojan via email (SOMEHOW, which I found odd, because my email's covered afaik by NAV Corp. Edition 10.x + I set my email reading/sending to TEXT ONLY in Outlook) & pulled it (Trojan TooSoo) yesterday!

(I could NOT believe it: I rarely EVER catch these but did for the first time in ages yesterday apparently, unless it was a 'false positive')

AND, because of Norton's "BEAGLE" removal tool (which was updated recently to catch this variant of it, the name I use above - Norton Corporate Edition Client 10.x found it & quarantined it here), I was able to "pull" it off my system, period!...

** DO keep these CURRENT & around guys, they DO help!*



APK

P.S.=> Best I could do, version #'s-wise, d/l locations (& what-not, etc.)... have @ it! apk


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2006)

Well out of ALL the hardware monitoring tools I have tried, and I have tried alot, I came to the conclusion most are inaccurate and some to a fairly great degree so about a year ago I tested a few of them and got my neighbour in with his box of electronics goodies to do some testing and this simple little program came out tops, MSI's own PC Alert 4, its a little gem if all you want is to monitor CPU/System temps/CPU Volts and power on the 3/5/12V rails as well as fan speeds etc, it works with any system, does not need to be MSI and you can find it here: Its about half way down the page under "utilities":

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=456&kind=1


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

On undelete programs:

AVIRA (makers of AntiVir) have released a FREE "undelete" program!

*AVIRA UnErase:*

Get it here:

http://www.avira.com/en/products/avira_unerase.html

* Their stuff's excellent quality in their AntiVirus, as I am certain many of you know from experience, so this MAY be another "hit" on their end as well, and it's FREE!



APK

P.S.=> I am NOT sure if this is one of those "extended Recycle Bins" (these catch thing deleted by other apps, OR while under a DOS prompt session, unlike the std. Recycle Bin) like Norton Utilities has, or SysInternals "Fundelete", OR Executive Software's "Undelete 3.0"... I just downloaded it myself actually, after getting wind of it yesterday.

OR

If it is a true 'stand-alone' undelete program (best one imo IS the one I posted in "Restoration"), but the point's there... 

Posting this for those that may wish to try it! apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd say add AntiVir (free antivirus, very good) and Comodo Firewall (similar to ZoneAlarm but a bit nicer). Another free defrag tool that isn't too good is DirMS. Ewido and A-Squared should be added to the Adware list and you could chuck in BootVis.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 4, 2006)

any freeware stuff i use is good for one simple reason.. the W word and my lack of morality.. he he..

i dont run any antivirus stuff all the time either cos i think it causes more problems than it cures..

one thing i have been useing for years is StartMgr.exe.. i carry it over with every system upgrade.. do a google for it..

use it to see what boots up with windows.. and tick off what i dont want to boot up with windows.. learn what should boot up and be very very suspiciouse of any new unexpected entries..

so one more to add to my list

StartMgr.exe

trog

ps.. another usefull little thing is moveonboot.. nice for stopping things before they get to be loaded.. it gets around windows not letting u kill things while they are in use..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2006)

Trog, never heard of that one, might give it a try, does it not function the same as MSConfig tho?


----------



## trog100 (Oct 5, 2006)

i think it does but i use it cos its so simple.. i just drop the executable loose on my c drive and make a handy shortcut to it.. 

it creates a little .bin file loose in the windows folder when u use it.. ZDStartupInfo.bin   ..

when u switch something off it dosnt get rid of the entry it just unticks it.. this makes it easy to tick it back if u want to.. when it gets  too full of older unticked stuff i just delete its little bin file and it makes a new uncluttered one the next time u use it..

it was part of a benchmark suit and intended as quick way to shut down anything thats running for the benchmark..

i have carried it with me ever since win 95.. he he he

trog


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 5, 2006)

CPU-z now has 1.37 fyi, update..


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> *File Recovery/unlock:*
> 
> Restoration.exe 2.5.14
> 
> (download url = http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html ) -> THERE IS A 3.2.12 model out there though... I don't have the URL for it unfortunately.



Latest version of RESTORATION is attached (great program)!

APK


----------



## Sithchaz (Oct 10, 2006)

Media players:
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.57
ultimate codec pack, plays ANYTHING


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2006)

I totally forgot about this thread, I need to get updating 

Maybe later though; too tired.


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2006)

There, updated it a tad; I need more alcohol to have the endurance to do more 

EDIT: Restoration.exe never really found anything for me; I like the Recover My Files program...


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 17, 2006)

Slater said:


> EDIT: Restoration.exe never really found anything for me; I like the Recover My Files program...



That's surprising: I just did a QUICK RUN using it (on my downloads disk, NTFS & on USB 2.0 no less, external disk) & it found 110 files, fast... all of them USED to be in the "Recycler" (recycle bin area on disk)!

I will take a look @ the one you mention though, for the heck of it!

APK


----------



## Slater (Oct 18, 2006)

You just have to fiddle with the options a bit, like running clusters instead of sectors, low level partition validation, be sure to choose the physical drive and have it search for deleted files and have it determine the file sizes...
I just earned myself a hooka by using that program since a guy I know Itunes erased all his songs on his Ipod since he formatted his computer and it wasn't authorized to download to that computer and I recovered all the files FROM the Ipod using the Recover My Files program...

Just need to tweak the settings and WALLAH!!

Earn alot of money using that program

It's 70 dollars (crap I forgot I mentioned freeware only >.<; but they do have a eval version, so I guess I can list it.)

But its definatly worth it.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Audiograbber* is a really good CD ripper, just make sure you check around for the "Lame MP3" codecs that allow for better quality rips.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 27, 2006)

C0mrad3 said:


> *Audiograbber* is a really good CD ripper, just make sure you check around for the "Lame MP3" codecs that allow for better quality rips.



It is!

And, it is written in Delphi 2.0 or 3.0 (betting on the former) my fav. language for Win32 development to this day, & that produces MASSIVELY fast & efficient code... proven faster than VB or VC++ in of all places? VB Programmer's Journal magazine Oct. 1997 issue "Inside the VB Compiler Engine"... how's THAT for a showing?



Plus?

* It has a REALLY easy to use interface, that is "pretty" to top it ALL off...

APK


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

Please add Comodo 2.3.6.81. It is a brilliant and little known free firewall, very nice to use.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2006)

advanced windows care.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> advanced windows care.



How good is that program? Looks to me like one of those programs that does a few common tweaks here and there as well as various system maintenence methods, but I'd question how well it can do those...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2006)

here ya go-






















i use it all the time.it ok.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmm... sort of malware scanner with a couple of extras... I hate memory cleaners!!! They do not help IMO!!! Think I'll stick to my current stuff, but thanks for the screenshots.


----------



## Slater (Nov 2, 2006)

Can you guys get me the version numbers for the ones I missed? Also, Tigger get me the ADvanced Windows Care version num and I'll add it, just so sleepy atm.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd recommend moving the Firefox version to 2.0, I like it MUCH better then I did 1.5.


----------



## Slater (Nov 2, 2006)

Great idea


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2006)

the advanced windows care version is-2.1.0.653

what about adding tweak ui too slater?.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 5, 2006)

Just remembered: SG TCP Optimizer version 2.0.3

Made my connection much more responsive.


----------



## Slater (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll update it after school today


----------



## Chewy (Nov 12, 2006)

I think AVG is going pay to use. Thats what I'm getting from mine anyway...


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you sure you downloaded the free version?  There is a pay to use version too.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 13, 2006)

humm, it was saying about a Internal virus database update was needed but when I went to try and update it woulden't let me, and broguth me to a page saying somthing about payment and meh.

 Well its working atm my Tor program was messing up my net too, maybe that has somthing to do with it... hummm.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 13, 2006)

Is your computer's clock set to the correct date and time.  That will screw up updates sometimes.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 13, 2006)

it was off for some reason too... well it said today was the 20th.. I was like whos playing tricks on me... did I sleep all theses days away...  its not the 20th I wish it was the 20th cause than my order would be here tomorrow.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 13, 2006)

The best Internet Security program I use is Kasperskys Internet Security. Its only about 12MB installed! Talk about full security, it blocks alot of stuff and its not only a virus its a firewall, spyware, etc. Great for me nothing gets through but sadly its not free but if ya know the right people it is.
Oh and Systerac XP Tools is extremely helpful to, again not free


----------



## xvi (Nov 30, 2006)

Codec packs violate their license agreements and are usually illegal. Just a heads-up.


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 30, 2006)

xvi said:


> Codec packs violate their license agreements and are usually illegal. Just a heads-up.



Really? Can you tell us more on this??

Curious on this because I asked recently what the BEST overall CODEC pack is that folks have tried/used, because there are several of them out there & I was trying to make a determination of which one was the "best" & most comprehensive (had the most decoders in it for instance)...

APK


----------



## xvi (Nov 30, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Really? Can you tell us more on this??
> 
> Curious on this because I asked recently what the BEST overall CODEC pack is that folks have tried/used, because there are several of them out there & I was trying to make a determination of which one was the "best" & most comprehensive (had the most decoders in it for instance)...
> 
> APK



A little bit of googling came up with the K-Lite Codec Pack being illegal. Not much news on anything else. I heard the K-Lite pack was pretty good, but I'd still rather just download my codecs straight from the makers rather than risk getting an older version.

If you need to find the codec of a movie file, try GSpot. It can direct you to the needed codec rather than just guessing.


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 1, 2006)

xvi said:


> A little bit of googling came up with the K-Lite Codec Pack being illegal. Not much news on anything else. I heard the K-Lite pack was pretty good, but I'd still rather just download my codecs straight from the makers rather than risk getting an older version.
> 
> If you need to find the codec of a movie file, try GSpot. It can direct you to the needed codec rather than just guessing.



Aha!

Thank you VERY much for that, because I agree that installing them ONLY AS NEEDED and 1 @ a time might be a better way/better practice!

The reason I state that is, I have heard "talk" online that CODEC packs are sources of virus/spyware/malware infiltrations, believe-it-or-not: Now, I don't know if that is just "urban legend" or b.s., or what, but if it is TRUE?

Well, I don't want to find out, first-hand!

(Plus, & I might learn a trick or two as well, by doing manual installations of these filters for multimedia...)



* Always have been curious on these things, & did a thread here once asking "what is the best codec pack out there available?" type of thing... because of points on codec packs I have heard tell of in the past, but never seeing any proofs/validations occur making them solid fact!

So, this may provide me a tool in that URL, which made my bookmarks/favs mind you, I can learn by + get a BETTER way of installing them, only as I need/require them!

APK


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> The reason I state that is, I have heard "talk" online that CODEC packs are sources of virus/spyware/malware infiltrations, believe-it-or-not: Now, I don't know if that is just "urban legend" or b.s., or what, but if it is TRUE?



True also. A codec pack can be made by anyone with a bit of computer knowhow. Malware would be easy enough to add-in to a codec pack. This only proves the golden rule of free software. "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."

I usually stick to Media Player Classic and 3ivx. If you really don't want to worry about downloading and installing codecs and just want *one* program to do *nearly everything*, then check out the VLC Media Player. VLC has it's own built-in codecs and can decode almost every popular codec. It is also quite lightweight and is very easy to install.

I'd like to see these three sources on the main "Recommended Programs" list.


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 2, 2006)

xvi said:


> True also. A codec pack can be made by anyone with a bit of computer knowhow.



Ah, good to know, because complex things in this field take (sometimes) tremendous amounts of study, & that means "burning time" on them. I will look into the 'mechanics' of this, because a little 'know-how', via some 'elbow grease' expenditure never hurts anybody.



xvi said:


> Malware would be easy enough to add-in to a codec pack. This only proves the golden rule of free software. "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."



Probably true... I have had it happen to me, by my own work, when I wrote up a ware once that did fairly well over time & still does ok (I only put out portions of it now here & there online though - no longer a shareware/freeware author really anymore is why - it does take time & efforts)

Yes, & it had a BIG bug in it, caused some problems, but... not like you might think!

(It was a hosts file I did, & have been building for years in fact to block banners & such + speedup sites... but I put in an IP address wrong, & poof - it was blocking folks from a website & it was a BIG mess! BUT, once I got wind of this? I corrected for it VERY quickly)... 

Yes, a bug, but NOT from a program (those are solid in a pack of tools I wrote up & 2 of them are even hosted @ this site which is neat to know/see), but a periphral file! 

So, some GOOD came out of that!

Since then, I UNIX-Style commented off those "favorite sites" entries in it I have, so they are NOT active, but provide folks a set of examples on HOW to speedup access to your fav websites (above & beyond adbanner blocks), should the choose to edit it w/ notepad themselves (or another text editor) & activate that portion for superior webbrowsing speeds performances.

Yes, "sheet happens", & often unexpectedly.

Some folks here have that file from me, & like it... lol, now that it is absolutely "SOLID" & documented internally on what to do w/ it for faster online performance & NOT allowing for website IP address changes to hurt anyone.



xvi said:


> I usually stick to Media Player Classic and 3ivx.



Oh yea - Media Player Classic's a treat, & an app I am using RIGHT NOW in fact, lol... nice & light, reminds me of sub MediaPlayer7!



xvi said:


> If you really don't want to worry about downloading and installing codecs and just want *one* program to do *nearly everything*, then check out the VLC Media Player. VLC has it's own built-in codecs and can decode almost every popular codec. It is also quite lightweight and is very easy to install.



You know what? I'm hauling that one in, & it is not only YOU I have heard tell that it is righteous stuff... good enough for me usually, when I hear folks said that a particular program's solid stuff & better than what I use currently @ the time of hearing tell of what a better program is for a particular task.

I never thought I'd leave WinZip for example (been using it since 1991 & Windows 3.x versions), but did for WinRar... I never thought I'd like a browser better than FireFox, (before it was named this, iirc, it was Phoenix) but Opera took its place.

Folks here turned me onto PerfectDisk by Raxco, & I knew some of their support staff from other forums, & the guy SWORE they'd surpass Diskeeper (my fav. for more than a decade in fact for Windows NT-based OS defragging of files)... & you can guess what I use now!

I do take folks' suggestions, often to my surprise & great satisfaction, & this may be yet another one, which IS good!



xvi said:


> I'd like to see these three sources on the main "Recommended Programs" list.



Well, sounds good to me @ least... & I am off to haul in this VLC program!



* Thanks, because I am always on the "lookout" for better stuff!

APK


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2006)

7-zip, which is already on the list, is a very fast program that supports native 64-bit and can actually compress a zip file better than WinZip can. That same ultra-compressed zip file can be extracted using plain ol' WinZip, WinRar, or even the Windows Compressed Folder system.

I like 7-zip over WinRar because of it's speed, compression, native 64-bit, and also because it's free. The only con I've found is repeated failure to extract .r00, .r01, .r02, etc files.

Another useful program is one called Driver Cleaner Pro. It can clean out old video card drivers and software and also clean up your driver.cab file.


I would recommend some built-in windows programs, too.

For a collection of different advanced utilities, Right click "My computer" and click "Manage". (If this does not work, go to Start > Run > compmgmt.msc )

If you suspect some windows files have been damaged, you can run the System File Checker. Dust off your Windows XP disk and click Start > Run> sfc /scannow
An alternate option would be to click start > Run> sfc /scanonce (which will check all files on next reboot)

Windows' Remote Desktop feature can be useful to administrate multiple computers all from the lazyness of your very own chair. On the computer you wish to connect to, right click "My Computer" and click "Properties". Click the "Remote" tab and check "Allow users to remotely connect to this computer". On the computer you'll be connecting with, go to Start > Programs > Accessories > Communication > Remote Desktop Connection. (Or go Start > Run > "mstsc.exe" ). Type in the computer name you just set up and click "Connect". You'll be prompted for a log-in box for the remote computer.

Also, a fun way to reboot your computer is to use the shutdown command. Start > Run >  "shutdown -r -t 30" will reboot your computer in 30 seconds. This will give you the exact same box associated with the MSBLAST/Blaster virus. When dealing with a computer infected with the virus (and are facing a shutdown in 1 minute and counting), calmly click Start > Run > "Shutdown -a" to abort the shutdown. The shutdown command can also be used to shutdown networked computers (assuming you have access privileges). In a domained environment, you can set a friend's computer to shutdown from across the network, then abort it at the last second. You can even add custom text. Click Start > Run > "Shutdown -i" for an easy-to-use GUI style box.

Feel free to ask me a question! I might just remember something I've forgotten.


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 2, 2006)

xvi said:


> 7-zip, which is already on the list, is a very fast program that supports native 64-bit and can actually compress a zip file better than WinZip can. That same ultra-compressed zip file can be extracted using plain ol' WinZip, WinRar, or even the Windows Compressed Folder system.



Sound good to me, I will try it out, but imo? WinRar, especially its latest multithreaded build? IS going to be TOUGH to beat out, here @ my system @ least!



xvi said:


> Another useful program is one called Driver Cleaner Pro. It can clean out old video card drivers and software and also clean up your driver.cab file.



This I may take a peek @, but I usually do those tasks manually & don't mind it much, but it never hurts to have an 'automator' of drudgery type tasks because after all? Computers?? They're awesome for that.



xvi said:


> For a collection of different advanced utilities, Right click "My computer" and click "Manage". (If this does not work, go to Start > Run > compmgmt.msc )



Some "FYI", if you like that one? You can run MMC.EXE & create you OWN CUSTOMIZED MODEL OF IT... above & beyond that std. one given you.

Try it sometime, & use this reference to do it:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/230263

* THAT is truly "Good Stuff" to know about it, imo @ least, about it being customizable & extensible (because there are a TON of those .msc extension MMC snapins you probably may not be aware of in %WinDir%\system32 that you may like a lot & just have not tried).



xvi said:


> If you suspect some windows files have been damaged, you can run the System File Checker. Dust off your Windows XP disk and click Start > Run> sfc /scannow
> An alternate option would be to click start > Run> sfc /scanonce (which will check all files on next reboot)



Yea, it is a GOOD solid trick to know... especially to avoid DLL hell & other messes that may have occurred after software installs, etc., & I have had to pull that one before, plenty of times lol. BUT, it works, 9/10 times very well in combination w/ Windows System & File protection.



xvi said:


> Windows' Remote Desktop feature can be useful to administrate multiple computers all from the lazyness of your very own chair.



LOL!

Now, this one? I use it 4-5 days of the working week in fact, & have before on the job prior to the one I am in now, 1 day a week of 5.

Great stuff!

I worked in Atlanta Ga. in 1996 for BellSouth during the Olympics, setting up & having their staff using RAS (remote access) to do that, for their workforce to avoid traffic during the Olympics... & back then, it was "big stuff"! 

Slow though, it was 56k dialup oriented. I learned about it though & kept using it on jobs up to 1998 in fact, when cablemodem appeared for me.

It was considered a "look @ the office of the future" back then, & now, FINALLY? It is reality for many folks, including myself!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 9, 2007)

You guys here @ these forums are MOSTLY "FireFox fiends" from what I have noted... & I am SURPRISED nobody put this up for it:

FireTune!

http://www.totalidea.com/content/firetune/firetune-down.php

Get it right there, from the 'horses mouth' (oem of the software).



* Was just updated too... works on latest/greatest FireFox 2.0.0.1 too (I use that here as an alternate browser to my fav, in Opera's latest, & IE7 too)

(Enjoy, because it makes tuning/tweaking FireFox, a cakewalk easy affair - 2 checkbox clicks (1 to backup your current setup files, & 1 to apply tuning to your browser + connection type match!)).

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 14, 2007)

*Microsoft Extensible Performance Counters Control Tool*



* Part of the Microsoft Windows Reskits for NT-based OS... download it here:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...xctrlst/1.00.0.1/nt5/en-us/exctrlst_setup.exe

APK

P.S.=> It turns off the generation of performance counters, & if you DO NOT MONITOR THEM? 

WELL - Why generate them in the first place, wasting CPU & other forms of I/O cycles in the doing of it?? 

You can also turn them back on, as needed, individually too of course if you wish, by using it, instead of them ALL, WHOLESALE, as they are by default, & trust me - you don't need to always be logging ALL of that stuff ALWAYS/ALL THE TIME!

(I don't any, unless I needed to)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

*NOT A PROGRAM, but a file that can speedup AND secure you online (attached)*

*A CUSTOM ADBANNER BLOCKING HOSTS FILE - IN THE ATTACHMENT BELOW, INSTALL DIRECTIONS ARE IN MY P.S. in this message* 

(Best there is out there, & the URL below explains how/what/when/who/where/why etc.) 

See this thread, why it works and how!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25937

ALL per that thread URL above, all you need to know about it & why using one speeds you up AND secures you @ the same time, no extra software needed!

(The thread extolls threats in adbanners sites float, very recent & from a company you would NOT expect it from, not a first either, how to install it & use it, and even make it better on YOUR end, customizing it (easy)):



* Enjoy a faster & more secure online experience using it!

ALSO - IT WORKS ON VISTA too, no problem (any NT-based OS, or 9x OS (but install is diff. on 9x slightly), from NT/2000/XP/Server 2003 too).

APK

P.S.=> *INSTALLATION DIRECTIONS (easy):*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=268995#post268995

How to update it (mostly for adding sites you speedup, IF they change URL-> IP Address equation (like when they change ISP/BSP hosting providers, rare, but does happen) is in the thread noted above first)... 

*IMPORTANT:* UPDATED VERSION 02/26/2007 is attached in my last post below, much improved on many, if not ALL fronts, as to its function & documentation internally, & more... see below! apk


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 23, 2007)

Um, how exactly do I use it? I try to extract it using the thing built into Windows, it demands a password, I extract it using WinRAR and I don't know what to do with it .


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Um, how exactly do I use it? I try to extract it using the thing built into Windows, it demands a password, I extract it using WinRAR and I don't know what to do with it .



Install direction are in that URL thread above!



* Added them upon edit, per your request, see my P.S. above!

APK

P.S.=> Heck, it's just going to -> %windir%\system32\drivers\etc

& there, renaming your original oem HOSTS to HOSTS.OLD, & then extracting mine to that subfolder... 

On Windows 2000, you will need to reboot, but on XP/Server 2003, you can use it the second you save it... 

Newer NT-based OS since XP have a dynamically loading/reloading "plug-N-play" driver design for MANY devices (iirc, non-block device types)... 

& the IP stack is one, & auto reloads (takes a second or two) & then uses it, once you change the hosts file & you make your FIRST request to the internet... 

This custom HOSTS file works for BOTH better speed & also security, guaranteed, per the thread where we discussed it here on the forums above in my init. post about it! apk


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW thanks Alec, my computer just got like five times more responsive .


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> WOW thanks Alec, my computer just got like five times more responsive .



Great - glad to hear it!



* You're not 'lagging yourself' loading banners anymore is why... 

NOW - IF you look @ the interior of the file, where I use the UNIX-style # comments, & specifically in the FAVORITE SITES SECTIONS BLOCKS?

You can go to your fav. sites (like this one for instance) EVEN FASTER STILL!

Additionally, IF you make the "Favorite sites sections" in it active? 

DO check the examples sites I used, IF you use the sites listed in it, as to their CURRENT IP ADDRESS, prior to uncommenting them, using a PING command, prior to committing them via uncommenting them.

After all - What is in there now?

They are JUST EXAMPLES!

They may be out of date on their URL-> IP Address setups listed in them currently (but, commented off so they are NOT currently active).

SO, do check them first, prior to committing them via uncommenting them, by amending their IP address if needed, prior to uncommenting them which makes them active.

Doing this, for your fav sites?

You get to them faster, but also secure yourself against this form of attack against DNS servers & routers:

*Computer routers face hijack risk:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25734

By using the HOSTS file fav. sites sections, you act as your OWN DNS, for resolving the URL -> IP Address equation...

No DNS required & faster resolve to boot, by FAR! 

Plus, you are not someone that has to worry about your DNS being down or hijacked in your router as noted in the URL above!

(Though javascript being off in a browser helps there as well to stop it from happening period)

Simply because YOU ARE YOUR OWN DNS & don't depend on them, especially if hijacked thus as the URL above notes, @ that point for your fav. sites.

You'll always get to your favorite sites when you make those sections in this file active!

(Which is WHY I suggest strongly looking @ it using notepad.exe & editing it for YOUR favs, because I leave mine commented off, as an example to others of how it works & why, & my fav sites may not be YOUR favs is why + also checking their IP Address prior to committing them as active in the HOSTS file) & to their CORRECT IP Address, regardless of your DNS from your ISP/BSP being down OR compromised otherwise (router level, or @ ISP/BSP level).

ALSO - When/if you load (or, unload blocks on) various adbanner servers? 

You can find them & add them MUCH easier from its list of 27,000 adbanner servers blocked, because it is FULLY alphabetically ordered inside, making for easier seeks thru it when adding or removing blocked adbanners!

APK

P.S.=> Take a look @ its interior zek, fully documented so you REALLY can understand HOW to use it fully, & you are also surfing safer too, per the thread above that notes the scripted threats in banner ads possible out there today... enjoy it! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

*02/20/2007 APK Updated Adbanner Block/fav Sites Speedup HostsFile Attached .zip File*

See the subject-line/title line above, the directions to 'install it', & the downloadable attached .ZIP file below!



*It guards you against threats that are noted in this thread:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25937

(AND, speeds you up as well: BONUS, moreso IF you activate the favs sections (on your own, they are 'commented off' in this shipping model with some of my own, which you may or may not use) & a "win-win" situation!

==================================================
*INSTALLATION DIRECTIONS:*
==================================================

*1.)* To replace the one you use now, simply first backup your original one located here:

%WinDir%\system32\drivers\etc

TO HOSTS.OLD, & then unzip this one into that same subfolder!

*2.)* On Windows 2000, you will need to reboot for it to take effect... but, on Windows XP/Server 2003, the IP stack is 'dynamically loaded/reloaded' & "plug-N-play" driver design, so it takes effect nearly immediately.

==================================================

*3.) NOTES ON HOW IT WORKS & HOW TO FULLY USE IT* - It is FULLY internally documented on HOW to use it. You can examine & edit it using notepad.exe & add your favorite sites to it to speedup access to them & be able to reach them even IF your DNS 'goes down' @ your ISP/BSP as well. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

*A.) ACTIVATING, EDITING, & UPDATING THE INACTIVE FAVORITE SITES SECTIONS:*

The ping command is used for this with notepad.exe... this is noted inside the file, with step-by-step examples thereof.

I mention this, because I leave the section where you add in your favorite sites # "Unix Style" commented off & they MAY be out of date in terms of the IP Address currently used for that particular site, if you use the ones I have in there now commented off!

(Ms' IP stack IS based off the BSD model & thus, why the UNIX comments exist & work in it)

That is so you can add your own personal favorites.

----------------------------------------------------------------

*B.) NOTES on "AS IS" FUNCTIONALITY (USING IT AS IT SHIPS, W/ FAV. SITES INACTIVE):*

The adbanner blocking portion IS active however, the moment you start using it. This leaves it flexible for folks in both capacities.

Again - It is also FULLY internally alphabetized in addition to being organized into diff. sections, so hunting down servers that may already exist in it for blocking adbanners is easier!

This is so you can add new ones easily IN alphabetical order, or find them so you do NOT have 'double entries' (no big deal, because once it is loaded by your local dns cache, it removes those, but the shorter it is, the faster it is loaded!))

Nice part of this is, you go faster resolving URL-> IP address equations, far faster than calling out to your DNS from your ISP/BSP when you use it, & if that server goes down? You STILL can reach them!

(Again -  Step-by-Step examples are in the file of all things it can do & how/why it does them, & how YOU can add to it easily!)

==================================================



* Enjoy a faster & safer internet experience using this file... it DOES help on both security & speed accounts!

APK

P.S.=> *02/26/2007:* Updated internally with better documentation, more examples of sites to speedup that have been re-ping'd today for accuracy in their URL-> IPAddress equations, & some more adbanners servers blocked... 

*NOTE:* IF THE ATTACHED HOSTS.ZIP GIVES YOU TROUBLE UNZIPPING IT USING WINDOWS NATIVE UNZIP or WINZIP (other zip/unzip programs)? USE WINRAR - it was what I used to compress it, on NORMAL setting only! apk


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 28, 2007)

What burning software is good for all formats besides nero? 
I see none listed so far..


----------



## teresa80 (May 4, 2007)

*More sites*

*Antivirus Free Online Scanning:*
- Infected Or Not, www.infectedornot.com (owned by Panda software)

*Free Video Converters*
- Easy Video Converter 7.2.7, www.amigoshare.com
- Total Video Converter 3.10, www.effectmatrix.com
- Video Converter 2005 1.5, www.reganam.com/video-converter.htm
- McFunSoft Video Solution 7.9, http://www.mcfunsoft.com/products.htm


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (May 8, 2007)

how about for bit torrent sites: BitComet v0.86


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2007)

Updated a bit


----------



## Patrauleac (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello all, i would like to ask you about a anti spyware program, except ad-aware 2007 or who has vista please tell me if you have problems with it, and of course, how did you repare it .


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2007)

might wanna add coolbits to the list there for overclocking nVidia cards
http://www.overclockers.com.au/techstuff/a_coolbits/


----------



## ktr (Jun 11, 2007)

hamachi is a very nice program.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2007)

*For Video/ codecs*

VLC- http://www.videolan.org/

CCCP(Combined Community Codec Pack) - http://www.cccp-project.net/

*Free Anti-Virus*

AOL Active Virus Shield (Made by Kaspersky) - http://www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/index.adp?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 11, 2007)

ktr said:


> hamachi is a very nice program.



Good for playing games against friends without using online servers and good for sharing files - I use it, but one issue I have with the newer versions is that it hangs my PC for two minutes when I boot unless I disable the network adaptor it installs.


----------



## richjord255 (Jun 11, 2007)

How about Avast Antivirus think its on version 4.7 been using it for years instead of notron or ne thin else i love it even works on vista too ne on else used it?


----------



## Patrauleac (Jun 11, 2007)

Come on people hasn'y anyone tested ad-aware 2007 on vista???  . It gives me a weird error after I complete the scan


----------



## ktr (Jun 11, 2007)

Patrauleac said:


> Come on people hasn'y anyone tested ad-aware 2007 on vista???  . It gives me a weird error after I complete the scan



wrong thread to post that question...


----------



## Atech (Jun 11, 2007)

All *F*ree software:

FTP:
FileZilla

Graphics:
GIMP
Inkscape (the code it produces is **** but functionally it's great)

IM:
Miranda
Pidgin (formerly Gaim)

Media:
FFmpeg
VideoLAN VLC

Text:
Programmer's Notepad


Not Free but freeware:

Compression:
kzip


----------



## PB (Jun 15, 2007)

Slater said:


> Yeah well I'm thinking TPU should put up a "Recommended Programs" sticky.
> 
> Mainly System tweak/upkeep
> 
> ...


By the way i am new here HI,But how about Vundofix,which is handy when you are getting those deep unwanted viruses.


----------



## deyamag (Jul 28, 2007)

Frankly, thank you very much for all.
GOD,bless U.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 28, 2007)

older version of o&o defrag for free,
http://www.oo-software.com/en/special/defrag4/


----------



## sixor (Sep 22, 2007)

all free:

defrag: jkdefrag http://www.emro.nl/freeware/
virus: avg
video: MEdia player classic
codecs: k-lite codec pack
compression: 7zip
image: faststone
audio: winamp
office: openoffice
pdf: foxitreader
cleaning windows: ccleaner
pc info: pc wizard and cpuz


----------



## mdashoot (Nov 3, 2007)

*Registry Cleaners!*

For all of you that use registry cleaners here are a couple of links to some good info about them. Oh, and I do use CCleaner.

http://www.edbott.com/weblog/archives/000743.html

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/askjack/2005/11/registry_cleaner_scam.html


----------



## CrampFish (Dec 6, 2007)

Recently have discovered this apps:
IcoFX - free icon editor.
Supports XP alphablend icons. 

Poster Forge – free poster generator. 
Allows to generate wanted, movie, motivational, wanted posters and print them in wall size.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 6, 2007)

for codecs, combined community codecs, the target market is anime watchers. how about some links in the htread to the dopwnload if its freware and to the product page if its paid?


----------



## laszlo (Dec 6, 2007)

I know a good archiver:

http://kgbarchiver.net/

rar,zip uharc can't compress like this; the only negative is the resources needed to pack&unpack (when i use it 1,5G from page file and 950M physical RAM is gone) but the result is impressive.
for ex. the 7.11 ati driver 25 M can be compressed to 1.3 M but takes for me 1 hour... so only who have resources can use  it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> for codecs, combined community codecs, the target market is anime watchers. how about some links in the htread to the dopwnload if its freware and to the product page if its paid?


It's actually the Combined Community Codec Pack.

You can find it here: http://www.cccp-project.net/

I use it religiously, way less filter conflicts than K-Lite.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 4, 2008)

The only 1 i can think to add to list would be Karen's powertools has all sorts of proggys that are very handy.

http://www.karenware.com/powertools/powertools.asp


----------



## BullGod (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I've just been converted to Firefox, I've been really stupid and stubborn all these years  For you IE users out there, you gotta install some sort of download manager. The one I've used for many years is DAP (Download Accelerator Plus) It's really stable and blazing fast. Also is nice to have a resume option. I think you should add this one. Also if you wanna pimp your XP desktop you should download ObjectDock from Stardock. It looks awesome and isn't a resource hog. It just uses like 7MB of your system RAM. If you wan't to update you Windows but don't wanna use the MS site or you got a hacked version like I do  Autopatcher is a life saver. It's a big file, something like 400MB+ that contains all the Windows updates out there.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 19, 2008)

nah for a download manager you want down them all the very best you can get for dl managers in firefox


----------



## BullGod (Jan 19, 2008)

I was talking about IE not Firefox. The default dm in Firefox is good enough.


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's actually the Combined Community Codec Pack.
> 
> You can find it here: http://www.cccp-project.net/
> 
> I use it religiously, way less filter conflicts than K-Lite.



I've used K-Lite Codec Pack (Full and Mega) and i've never had any filter conflicts on default settings and I've tested with a large variety of videos with different compression formats (I often create/edit videos so I've been through a very large variety) and it also detects if you have another codec installed so it prevents external filters to cause a conflict.

Also, CCCP is dedicated to anime videos so if you plan to watch other non-anime videos then you may not be able to play them (only in rare cases since they overlap ie. codecs used in anime are also used in non-anime).

Also if your into encoding/transcoding videos then CCCP won't help since it's only a playback solution and if you plan on encoding then you'll need to additionally install external codecs, which may end up causing a conflict if you accidentally install the decoder filter as well as the encoder. So if your planning on watching and encoding a large variety of formats then i recommend K-Lite Codec Pack (Full is sufficient but if you want RM support as well then get Mega). Even if your not into encoding K-Lite also has a playback only solution (Standard: it's the same as Full but minus the encoding part)

This is just my opinion and i'm not saying that KLCP is definitely better than CCCP or vice versa since they both have their advantages so i'm not trying to pick on CCCP users since the Combined Community Codec Pack is a very neat, compact and tidy codec pack and will play a large majority of videos on the internet. But I like K-Lite's filter conflict detection system since i sometimes need to install a non-free codec and it's covered the codecs I've needed.

Conclusion:

CCCP for the average user who will only need a playback solution.

K-Lite Codec Pack (Full) for users who will watch and encode a large variety of videos.

K-Lite Codec pack (Mega) if you want RealMedia support with all of Full's features.

K-Lite Codec Pack (Standard) if you find a video, which won't play with CCCP but don't want to take the risk of causing a filter conflict (most likely from updates) or wants to keep their system simple so they don't have a codec pack and with extra codecs.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know if anyone would really need this (except me ofcourse) , but Proppellerheads give away ReBirth2.0 for free. Just have to register at their "Museum" page. It's full,free and fun to use.

http://www.rebirthmuseum.com/


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 19, 2008)

BullGod said:


> I was talking about IE not Firefox. The default dm in Firefox is good enough.



For Firefox, i recommend that you get the flashgot extension so you can link firefox to external download managers since the pause and resume in firefox's dm isn't perfect and it doesn't allow the split download acceleration.

With the Flashgot extension you'll need to configure it to link it to whatever dm you prefer then whenever you download it'll be sent right to the external dm.

I prefer to use 'Free Download Manager' (out of the freeware ones anyway) for my external dm but you can use whatever you want since most of the features are the same between different dm since they will all support accelerated dl, pause/resume functions and torrent manager... other features may not be in all like the feature to download flash videos like from youtube, google videos ect. or automated mass download where you have a link to a file, which is seperated into lots of parts where the only thing different is a number in the link... and many other features, which aren't in all dm.

exodusprime1337 did mention DownThemAll, which is an add-on for firefox like Flashgot but it is actually a dm rather than a linker to an external one. DownThemAll does fix the pause/resume function and it also gives the acceleration thing but it doesn't have any other features so if all you need is a simple dm without installing an external one then this is a good fix to the original firefox dm.

Both are good methods giving you a better pause/resume feature and with accelerated download but if you had an external dm, which had certain useful features then i recommend Flashgot with your dm but otherwise DownThemAll is more compact and you don't have to worry about external dm.

Get Flashgot here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220
Get DownThemAll here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 19, 2008)

For anti-virus software, the 3 main free ones are Avast, AntiVir and AVG. There are other free ones but they don't compare to these 3. Wile E did mention an Anti-virus by AOL (Made by Kaspersky) but it's not available anymore to new users since AOL has changed to giving out free McAfee but from what i've seen and heard about McAfee, i won't use it even if it's free.

I could write up a report on the differences between these 3 but i'll make it as short as possible.

AVG:
Advantages:
- Has full feature set with E-mail scanner
- Supports all operating systems even all of the 64-bit ones
- Least memory usage
- Has real-time guard (Resident Shield)
Disadvantages:
- Has the lowest detection rate out of the 3
- Can't disinfect archives/nested archives (but it can be detected so you'll just have to send it to the Virus Vault then delete. If your unfamiliar to the term Virus Vault it is just Quarantine)
- Slowest update releases

Avast:
Advantages:
- The only one which can also detect spyware as well as viruses but i still recommend a separate anti-spyware
- Has full feature set with E-mail scanner
- Has real-time guard
Disadvantages:
- Is known to give more false positive detections than any other anti-virus
- Can't Schedule tasks
- Real-time guard can be annoying

AntiVir:
Advantages:
- Has the highest detection rate
- Fastest update releases
- Has real-time guard (but unlike Avast it isn't annoying)
Disadvantages:
- Doesn't have e-mail scanner
- Supports only XP 32bit and Vista 32&64 bit


Conclusion:
AVG if you want e-mail scanner and/or you don't have a very good computer. The downsides to this anti-virus doesn't really matter too much if your a person who sticks to trusted sites with a safe browser (ie. not IE)

Avast if you want e-mail scanner and/or for the spyware detection... also you'll have to be a person who doesn't get annoyed too easily since the real-time guard thing and the false positive detection can be very annoying since i'm sure false detections will make you mad since it'll force you to close Avast when you get a file you want to run, which you know is safe but is detected as a virus

AntiVir is in my opinion is the best out of these 3 since it does it's purpose best. Highest detection rate, fast updates, not annoying, that's probably what users want. The only downside to this is that it has no e-mail scanner but this is unnecessary if you don't use an e-mail client like Thunderbird or Outlook... another downside is that it also shows an ad to purchase the non-free version for the e-mail scanner once in a while

My Ranking and Conclusion:
1. AntiVir - Serves it's purpose but ignore the ad to get e-mail protection.

2. AVG - Just a little slow on updates, which causes the lower detection rate but otherwise very good and the least annoying since it has no big ads or false detections.

3. Avast - Good but all the false detections and annoyness reminds me of Norton and the anti-spyware detection isn't really an amazing feature since it'll be better to get a separate anti-spyware.


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 19, 2008)

For Cleaning, i recommend CCleaner like many other before me has metioned but there is more you can do.

To clean up even further i recommend RegCleaner and NTRegOpt.
RegCleaner will clean any registries, which may not have been cleaned by CCleaner and NTRegOpt will dramatically compress your registry. It is known to compress to about 50% so you have a compact and fast access to the registry.

Also if your using Windows XP try out Bootvis. It optimises the bootup very well.
This dramatically shortens bootup time. I used this on someone else's computer when i first found this piece of software and it reduced the time it took to launch Windows and all startup apps to about one-third/half the time it took to launch everything up. So with this you don't have to wait as long as you have been waiting for Windows before it becomes usable.

I will get links to these programs tomorrow with some notes on how to use them... only if it is requested


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 19, 2008)

Also, back a little to my post on codecs and video encoding. I have to say VirtualDub is very good video tool (will also need AviSynth if your planning on transcoding non-avi format videos), which uses the vfw encoders installed from the Codec Pack. But i also have to say StaxRip and MEGUI are very good video tool which use the cli encoders for more advanced users but don't want to use the command line. The only thing about StaxRip and MEGUI is that it is made for only the main compression formats so if you want a more universal piece of software, which does legacy or not so good rarely used formats as well then i might go with MediaCoder.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 19, 2008)

Hitsugaya_Toushirou said:


> I've used K-Lite Codec Pack (Full and Mega) and i've never had any filter conflicts on default settings and I've tested with a large variety of videos with different compression formats (I often create/edit videos so I've been through a very large variety) and it also detects if you have another codec installed so it prevents external filters to cause a conflict.
> 
> Also, CCCP is dedicated to anime videos so if you plan to watch other non-anime videos then you may not be able to play them (only in rare cases since they overlap ie. codecs used in anime are also used in non-anime).
> 
> ...



So from this list i need k lite mega

sidenote: i use dbpoweramp to rip my mp3's


----------



## BullGod (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah I also use K Lite. It's the best. No conflicts, no hangups, no slowing down. Plays everything. I don't care it's supposed to be "illegal", how can a codec pac be illegal?


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 20, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> So from this list i need k lite mega
> 
> sidenote: i use dbpoweramp to rip my mp3's



dBpowerAMP is a good audio disc ripper since it actually digitally rips the audio rather than recording the playback through the sound card, which may not create an exact copy.

But as a note, i recommend ripping to MPEG-4 AAC  (*.m4a) or Vorbis OGG (*.ogg) rather than MPEG-1 Layer-3 (*.mp3) unless your planning on listening to them on a digital audio player, which only supports mp3.


AAC gets much higher audio quality at lower bitrates (smaller file size) compared to MP3. I recommend Nero's AAC encoder.

OGG is very good for Classical music, a lot of movies and anime, and anything else, which uses deep vibrating sounds since OGG can make a stereo system sound like surround sound system. I don't recommend OGG for other purposes since it may just sound strange if you use it for other sources. I recommend Aoyoume's aoTuV OGG Vorbis encoder.

I don't have dBpowerAMP installed at the moment so i don't know who's AAC and OGG encoder they used but it shouldn't matter too much. Also I'm assuming that you can choose what to rip it as but since i don't have it installed at the moment i might not be correct, if that's the case then rip it as mp3 at a high bitrate then transcode it to m4a or ogg at lower bitrates, which i know it can do.


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 20, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Yeah I also use K Lite. It's the best. No conflicts, no hangups, no slowing down. Plays everything. I don't care it's supposed to be "illegal", how can a codec pac be illegal?



K-Lite Mega was illegal at one point for one of the versions of the Mega Pack since Mac suddenly changed their Quick-time format license so it wasn't allowed to be distributed in a pack anymore but it was resolved not too long after when they removed the Quicktime support from the next release of the Mega Pack.

Personally I never liked the quicktime format and i avoided it whenever possible so for me it was a good thing since it reduced the file size of the Mega Pack by about 10MB and got rid of a feature i didn't need.

There is currently nothing illegal, which i know of in the latest K-Lite Packs.


----------

